# RYJ Short Churchills



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wonder if anyone had thoughts on these guys I heard mixed reviews and wanted to know if anyone knew how recent production was smoking looking for something cheap and cheerful and this size is up my alley


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

From what I have read RyJ Short Churchills should not be bought blindly, if you catch my drift.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know the PLR Montecarlo are pretty good but the robusto is my wheelhouse


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I enjoy the shorts much more then the wides a lot more flavor
Don't worry about buying blind the color of the wrapper does nothing for how it's rolled


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

thebigk said:


> I enjoy the shorts much more then the wides a lot more flavor
> Don't worry about buying blind the color of the wrapper does nothing for how it's rolled


Correct me if I am wrong, but buying blind is more than the color of the wrapper. Isn't about checking for plugs, over or under filling, the aroma of the stick, quality of the wrapper, et cetera?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but buying blind is more than the color of the wrapper. Isn't about checking for plugs, over or under filling, the aroma of the stick, quality of the wrapper, et cetera?


 I sure I know what vendor your talking about and all he does is open the box and look at the wrapper color never takes a stik out 
Unless your talking about going to a LCDH and doing it your self


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm going to send you an email regarding this.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> From what I have read RyJ Short Churchills should not be bought blindly, if you catch my drift.


That's what I have been told I need to find something of HQ Is what youre saying


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> From what I have read RyJ Short Churchills should not be bought blindly, if you catch my drift.


100% marketing BS.......a ploy for noobs. .....
Just my .02


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Watch the video He never takes a stick out 
Save your money


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

IMHO the widest have been hit or miss.
There are better consistent values to be had


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> 100% marketing BS.......a ploy for noobs. .....
> Just my .02


Man we need a like button


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it's clear who the vendor is we are referencing without naming names 

So am I safe buying a box blind current pricing is roughly 30 less than said certain vendor


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> 100% marketing BS.......a ploy for noobs. .....
> Just my .02


As I have been told by Eric. Not disagreeing with you, but I'm just curious to how so many people fall for it then. 
As a noob I find it hard to believe that so many people would actively buy from a vendor who just sells cigar with a particular shade of wrapper. 
Maybe it's something psychological because if you believe in something hard enough you will think it's true.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> As I have been told by Eric. Not disagreeing with you, but I'm just curious to how so many people fall for it then.
> As a noob I find it hard to believe that so many people would actively buy from a vendor who just sells cigar with a particular shade of wrapper.
> Maybe it's something psychological because if you believe in something hard enough you will think it's true.


The bigger question is why the fogs don't. .....


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Just smoked through a 10 count box of recent production and they were fantastic. Only box I have had but they were great.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> The bigger question is why the fogs don't. .....


The thing is some of his customers seem to be very knowledgeable, which had me fooled. Some of them have collections that bring tears to my eyes and they all swear to his system. 
I guess the old adage, if it is too good to be true, it is applies here. I thought it was possible to buy CC that weren't plugged or over/under filled, but I guess not. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

So I'm guessing as to a yay on them being bought blind :behindsofa:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't get me wrong.....solid shop....
Pics often appear altered...
........Can't tell you how many fugly cigars cigars I have that are awesome


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I think a vendor should hand pick your box b/c he want your business not b/c he can make $30/$50 or $100 more off that box


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

thebigk said:


> I think a vendor should hand pick your box b/c he want your business not b/c he can make $30/$50 or $100 more off that box


Bingo!


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Soooo I can buy a box blind and not regret it


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

egoo33 said:


> Soooo I can buy a box blind and not regret it


With confidence


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's the ticket


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

thebigk said:


> I think a vendor should hand pick your box b/c he want your business not b/c he can make $30/$50 or $100 more off that box





asmartbull said:


> Bingo!


I agree 100 percent with the both of you, however nothing today is ever free. 
:sad:
Just curious are there other vendors other there that do not charge for hand picking your box? (A PM or email would suffice.) 
I'm just trying to learn.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I agree 100 percent with the both of you, however nothing today is ever free.
> :sad:
> Just curious are there other vendors other there that do not charge for hand picking your box? (A PM or email would suffice.)
> I'm just trying to learn.


Not to be rude but I don't want this thread to be about vendors I had a question on a specific marca and don't want it to snowball into something else which I feel it's heading down that path


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

egoo33 said:


> Wonder if anyone had thoughts on these guys I heard mixed reviews and wanted to know if anyone knew how recent production was smoking looking for something cheap and cheerful and this size is up my alley


Great stick i like the Wides better!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The RyJ short Churchills are available for around $7 a stick for a box of 10. Short money for an interesting robusto.

Really a decent price point imho. 

Maybe you will love them, maybe not. But the value is there.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Originally Posted by thebigk 
I think a vendor should hand pick your box b/c he want your business not b/c he can make $30/$50 or $100 more off that box


Yeah that whole hq thing is a bunch of BS, just close your eyes and grab me a box, I'll take my chances.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

bpegler said:


> The RyJ short Churchills are available for around $7 a stick for a box of 10. Short money for an interesting robusto.
> 
> Really a decent price point imho.
> 
> Maybe you will love them, maybe not. But the value is there.


That's the main reason I am drawn to these guys I am a sucker for magicos and gravitate towards similar sizes


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

egoo33 said:


> That's the main reason I am drawn to these guys I am a sucker for magicos and gravitate towards similar sizes


I think the robusto is an excellent size to chose when trying new marcas. Cuba invented the size, and it gives the roller (and perhaps more importantly, the blender) a chance to show us something.

Perfect size if you've got say, 45 minutes for a cigar. Not too huge of a commitment.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

egoo33 said:


> That's the main reason I am drawn to these guys I am a sucker for magicos and gravitate towards similar sizes


Me too. I've really started moving toward some smaller sizes. Robusto and corona sizes really appealing to me these days. Was eying these, so perfect timing.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

jaysalti said:


> Me too. I've really started moving toward some smaller sizes. Robusto and corona sizes really appealing to me these days. Was eying these, so perfect timing.


I just got my first box of Cubans I got the HDM Epicure De Luxe and its the perfect size for me thick w/o being obscene and perfect length plus the second band is catchy, but I am looking for what peoples thoughts are on the RYJ's.

I am looking to try as many robustos/petite robustos to see which marcas I favor then try the regular production line within that marca then maybe one day dive into the RE waters but its more ocean then pool.:dizzy:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Those were tempting on sale. The only RyJ I have is a cazadores. I was looking at these (short churches) as a good intro while that rests up.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

egoo33 said:


> I just got my first box of Cubans I got the HDM Epicure De Luxe and its the perfect size for me thick w/o being obscene and perfect length plus the second band is catchy, but I am looking for what peoples thoughts are on the RYJ's.
> 
> I am looking to try as many robustos/petite robustos to see which marcas I favor then try the regular production line within that marca then maybe one day dive into the RE waters but its more ocean then pool.:dizzy:


May want to start a separate thread for this one
Some of my fav robustoish cigars
HU Connie 1
Coro

Honorable mention
Epi 2
JL 2


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> May want to start a separate thread for this one
> Some of my fav robustoish cigars
> HU Connie 1
> Coro
> ...


I can't commit to the CORO as much as I'd to try them the cheapest I have found are aprox $180 which I am assuming is young stock and don't have the patience to let them sit for a few years looks like I'll just need to buy way more then I intend to smoke and forget about them. If only lol


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I've only had a few of the short churchills, but I found it to be a good medium bodied smoke. I don't think they are enough in my wheelhouse for a box purchase, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

CeeGar said:


> I've only had a few of the short churchills, but I found it to be a good medium bodied smoke. I don't think they are enough in my wheelhouse for a box purchase, but that's just personal preference.


same here...
they do have a pleasant aroma.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

They're a medium maybe even a mild/medium I think. Nice flavor, nice aroma and I've never had one that wasn't rolled very well. I've gotten them from time to time and I think a box of 10 (maybe more?) last year. They're good but I don't think great. Spring and summer is a good time for them I think with sweeter fruity drinks and after a light lunch.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> They're a medium maybe even a mild/medium I think. Nice flavor, nice aroma and I've never had one that wasn't rolled very well. I've gotten them from time to time and I think a box of 10 (maybe more?) last year. They're good but I don't think great. Spring and summer is a good time for them I think with sweeter fruity drinks and after a light lunch.


That's very assuring and that flavor profile is what I am looking for my palette is exhausted from earthy and peppery cigars


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on them blind I have to buy them on Fridays I'm very superstitious


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great stick i like the Wides better!


I enjoy the Wides as well. Bit of twang in 'em; salted caramel, vanilla and lemon peel.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Good luck Eric, You'll enjoy them.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

@pmr1010 thanks if all goes well should be at my door next Monday I'm very idiosyncratic when ordering, like a baseball player

The more marcas I try the more I see my NC stock depleting I guess soon enough if it doesn't have that TWANG it won't mean a thang

now if a certain vendor were to give out those $25 gift cards in the upcoming holiday season then I can be full on


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not to get into a vendor discussion because that was never my intention but just received my box 9 days in transit to get to my door box was bought blind and was sealed sticks were in perfect condition albeit one which had a little nick in the foot which promptly resulted in my setting it afire 

It shows real promise flavors are there a little muted and draw is surprisingly loose but I am not regretting my choice one iota 

I've only had a handful of marcas but I'm already starting to differentiate the flavor profiles slippery slop


----------

